# Just curious, what is the RAREST wood you've ever worked with?



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I'm a beginner with woodworking, so hoping to learn a little (or a lot) more about the less common woods use in the craft. So what is the rarest wood you have ever worked with? Please elaborate… how did you come across it, how workable is it, what did you use it for… and a photo or 2 if you have it. This inquiring mind wants to know.


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

zircote


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

The one I do not have!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Mopane is the rarest I've worked

The mopane or mopani tree grows in hot, dry, low-lying areas, 200 to 1,150 metres in elevation, in the far

northern parts of southern Africa, into South Africa, Zimbabwe, Mozambique, Botswana, Zambia, Namibia, Angola

and Malawi.

Very dense and heavy but polishes up nicely

jamie


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I've worked with Iron Bark from Australia. I smuggled home a few small pieces when we were there. The lady that gave it to me was burning big pieces of it in her fire place in the restaurant on top of this mountain.
It is a very dark and beautiful wood.
.................Jim


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I've worked with a lot of woods that are considered rare, but I beg to differ. I just walked into my local woodcraft and brought them to the register. Anyone could do the same, so how rare could they really be? I'd love to get my hands on a big chunk of Australian Buloke though.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

i know its not all that rare, but the rarest one that I've probably worked with is cypress…hopefully someday soon i will have a better answer


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

The rarest woud be mammouth kauri wood. Its a light brown, tight grain and soft. Purchased at Woodcraft.
I've seen just about everything on my vacation in ME. at Rare Woods USA. http://lumberjocks.com/489tad/blog/31004


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I have, in my attic, two sets of guitar backs and sides of Brazilian Rosewood purchased in 1976 from Gurian Guitars in NH. Traveled and picked them out myself, and never used. Since they are illegal to import now and endangered, I'm wondering if I use them or sell them to the highest bidder. I actually can't make up my mind.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Pink Ivory and Snakewood


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

A straight, flat piece brought home from a big box store!


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Got a few scraps of Texas Ebony that are drying in my work area. Looking forward to seeing what I can do with it.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

@CotL - You could get at least $500 a set for those Brazilians. I think I'd pocket the money and just get another set of Indian Rosewood (which is arguably just as good acoustically) or something exotic that you've never used before in a guitar.

As for the most exotic wood I've ever used, it's probably Austrailian (Tasmanian) Blackwood, but who knows how truly rare it is? I've also used Gabon ebony, which is probably rare mostly because of its price.

Koa gets more rare each day, and that's probably the one wood I'd LIKE to work that I haven't…though being from the same family as the above blackwood, it's probably similar.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I've worked several woods considered rare, but mostly in smaller pieces. I've used kingwood, koa, gaboon ebony, african blackwood, among others. Mostly I enjoy getting turning blanks and making tool handles or using larger pieces as fretboards on my guitars. I have a goal to at least use each of every kind of wood I can get my hands on. I just love trying different kinds to see how they work, look, etc.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

finger wood (happens when you cut your finger)


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes Comic. I will eventually sell them. I made a lot of instruments but that was 30 years ago. I think if I made more I'd just use some of the exotics that are being used now by guitar companies.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, I picked up a small piece of Macassar Ebony once. Put it back after I got the price. Went with Wenge.
Man, ya better watch for the splinters, but the project ( a rack for a single bottle of wine) was well received.
Bill


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Maple… I need to work on more projects


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Reading these posts has been educational-there are names there I don't recognize.

My entry is unusual, but perhaps outside the OP's original notion. These were 3" x 5" by 9.5' pieces of old growth douglas fir which had been staves in 10' diameter vats in which cherries are bleached prior to being redyed as maraschino. Some of that cherry juice wicked up into a few of the staves.

I made four basses from the stuff, which was all I could find. A piece of the rough-and I mean rough-stock is shown in one of these images:



















Thanks for an interesting and entertaining thread.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Free!!


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

For those searching, who happen to be in the Pac N. W., check out Targa Hardwoods in Bellingham, a.k.a "Hardwoods to Find."


----------

